# Imperial Raven Space Marines



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought I would document my progress on my imperial raven chapter, I started off with an assault squad and thought I would use that to make a raven guard successor chapter. 

Here is what I've done so far...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know why it's upside down...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Another pic...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I will add more pictures if people want to see more or I can figure how to add multiple images...

Last image is my custom librarian, it's still a work in progress


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are looking really nice mate - great scheme & i like your basing.

I would try hosting your pictures externally (i use picasa personally) so you can post multiple, bigger pictures. Adding some fluff about your chapter and a bit more commentary on what you're doing would also make your log more interesting to read. The models look great so i'd definitely like to know a bit more about them


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Your chapter's mastered aerial assault so much they've gained the ability to defy gravity!  An excellent start! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent looking work so far :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice looking army. Keep'em coming.:victory:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Varakir said:


> These are looking really nice mate - great scheme & i like your basing.
> 
> I would try hosting your pictures externally (i use picasa personally) so you can post multiple, bigger pictures. Adding some fluff about your chapter and a bit more commentary on what you're doing would also make your log more interesting to read. The models look great so i'd definitely like to know a bit more about them


Sorry for the lack of detail was in a bit of a rush and wanted to get my progress online ASAP for some critique…

Ok a bit for fat to get your teeth into:

I originally saw a white and black scheme on Google images by complete fluke (I think I was googling something for work) and thought, wow I need to paint an army like! Days after seeing that scheme the new SM Codex came out, after reading it I thought Raven guard were the army for me but I wanted to use this white and black scheme I saw online, thus creating the Imperial Ravens.

I started with a 5 man assault squad but got a bit carried away and got 2 more units and converted them using 3rd party heads as well as some bitz from the raven wing set and vanguard set, I will ad some more pictures soon. 

At the moment I am working on my Chapter Librarian, I’ve used a combination of Ravenwing, Sternguard and Grey Knight bitz to make him, I feel it’s come on well (picture above)

As well as working on my Libby I am also building a 6 man assault squad but for a bit of fun I’ve decided to remove their helmets and give them the Sternguard fleshy heads. I may decide to un-masked/helmet my whole army and put a background fluff behind it, I’m still debating it.

I have ordered some 3rd party bitz to make my Chapter master, but I don’t want to give too much away yet 

As for a bit of Fluff I was thinking of the following background story…

They were the first batch of Raven Guard Marines after the Gene seed tampered with. This caused them to mutate over time giving them a slightly demonic look (all black eyes and pale faces), they were shunned but due to desperate times they were used in combat but were made to fight under another banner, the Imperial Ravens. Corax dissociate them with the Raven Guard. However they were highly effective in close combat and were proud of their mutations. Now they fight in battle revealing their pale faces to their foes… It needs work


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

*Half way there...*

I have very nearly finished painting half my list and thought I would show you how i am getting on

I am almost done painting my storm talon and I have just finished assembling my venerable dreadnought. Slow progress but getting there...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> Slow progress but getting there...


Slow progress is better than no progress :good:


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well said, Tawa - good work does take time.

Now then, I think they look very good; I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Stormtalon finished, I now have a battle worthy 600pt painted list, nearly their now


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Just finished my venerable dreadnought, not sure on his helmet, may need to go over it...
I've ordered some forge world transfers as well which I will stick on every unit, adds more detail I think.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

It looks like I'm naked but I promise I am not... I think I need a better camera and lighting

The reason my hands are white is because I'm working on these guys:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> It looks like I'm naked but I promise I am not...


Yeah, yeah, whatever...... :laugh:


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> It looks like I'm naked but I promise I am not... I think I need a better camera and lighting:


Its okay raven_jim, we dont judge here, this is a safe place :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

93rdSaphraDarkGuard said:


> this is a safe place :laugh:


Who on earth told you that....? :spiteful:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

haha ok you busted me, I like to strip naked and paint my body as well as the miniatures...

weird :shok:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> haha ok you busted me, I like to strip naked and paint my body as well as the miniatures...
> 
> weird :shok:


Welcome to Heresy. :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> haha ok you busted me, I like to strip naked and paint my body as well as the miniatures...
> 
> weird :shok:


 @raven_jim Just so you know. You've now got to check for @Tawa everywhere in your house before you do so. Otherwise hell yell "surprise" and have is way with you. (because its not rape if you yell surprise first):good:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> @raven_jim Just so you know. You've now got to check for @Tawa everywhere in your house before you do so. Otherwise hell yell "surprise" and have is way with you. (because its not rape if you yell surprise first):good:


haha well i will make sure not to neglect the balls so it is over with quicker


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Just so you know. You've now got to check for Tawa everywhere in your house before you do so. Otherwise he'll yell "surprise" and have is way with you. (because its not rape if you yell surprise first) :good:


It's true. I read it online. :good:



raven_jim said:


> haha well i will make sure not to neglect the balls so it is over with quicker


I love you.... :laugh:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Who on earth told you that....? :spiteful:


Probably somebody gently rubbing his shoulders... :scare:

These look nice, a good alteration of the basic Raven Guard scheme. :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Probably somebody gently rubbing his shoulders... :scare:


That could be any one of the staff then......


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

oh dear god what has this thread become haha

love it :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> oh dear god what has this thread become haha
> 
> love it :grin:


It's blended in perfectly :laugh:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

2nd assault squad, 7th company imperial ravens (I had to be cheesy and add fluff)


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Razor back team 1, 7th company


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

7th company razorback attached to combat squad 1


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

1st tactical squad, 7th company, imperial ravens


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

2nd tactical squad, 7th company, imperial ravens (not finished painting)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome. Great finish on the white


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

7th company stormtalon


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

1st company venerable dreadnought Andrea's deployed to 7th company


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

torealis said:


> Awesome. Great finish on the white


Thank you but I'd never choose white again, it's very hard to work with...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

7th company chaplain brother Callusi


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

7th company brother librarian Maison


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm getting bored of the white and black with dust look so I was thinking of painting a flock of ravens in flight on my drop pod, I will try and post something in the next 2 weeks (if I have the time)


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

That sounds like a very interesting idea; I sure can agree with that white is an annoying colour.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

it may be boring but your definetly doing the color justice. I think the flock or ravens idea might be a really good idea as well


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is an idea for a scheme, I've taken a few images off google and modified them

Think this should be fairly simple to do as well


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been thinking long and hard but I am thinking of selling this list and building a new one. Where is the best place to flog painted armies, please don't say eBay


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

dont know if you have craigslist in the UK but maybe give that a shot?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161217927562?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I'm bored of this list so I've decided to sell...


----------

